# I Thought I Should Formally Introduce



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Although it has already starred in a Friday watch thread I thought I'd introduce this latest arrival to the O&W forum ...










It arrived with a rather tired strap which I've replaced it with a lovely Italian leather aviator style strap and a double deployment clasp.

The crown feels a little shaky on the stem, and although it changes time and date easily its tricky to get it to wind up using the crown. However, I like it so much I'm loathe to let it go away just yet, and fortunately the 2824 movement turns so easily that it only needs a little gentle rocking to get it running nicely.

The lume is perhaps a little faded but still very clear - the large numbers are all fully lumed and rather striking.

If I were to change anything it would be to switch the date wheel to a white on black one.

However, overall I'm absolutely delighted with it.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

That's quite nice, even for a non-diver







Not too keen on the cut-off 3, I alternate between thinking it's OK and not. I guess I'd rather see the date at 4 so it doesn't cut the numeral.

I agree about the date wheel, This is doable I'd say, and as its a 2824 you should be able to get the crown issue fixed too.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

tertius said:


> Although it has already starred in a Friday watch thread I thought I'd introduce this latest arrival to the O&W forum ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch indeed. Would be better without date though IMHO.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words.

I will doubtless get the datewheel changes and the crown fixed at some point, though as I say I can't bear to let it go just now.

Re. having the date at all - I've slowly come to the conclusion that I really like my watches to have the date. I also like them to have lume - not being able to read them at night is a real pita.

As a consequence I naturally have a disproportionate number of dress watches, with no lume and no date ... how did that happen then ...?


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks very nice. I tried to chase down one of these which Neil at Chronomaster was advertising, but it went within 24 hours of his posting.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

gallch said:


> Looks very nice. I tried to chase down one of these which Neil at Chronomaster was advertising, but it went within 24 hours of his posting.


Yes, to me ... this is that one









Sorry.

And it actually went within about 10 minutes.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

tertius said:


> gallch said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very nice. I tried to chase down one of these which Neil at Chronomaster was advertising, but it went within 24 hours of his posting.
> ...


LOL - well, congratulations ! You have a really handsome watch there. Gissa shout if you ever decide it's time with you is over.....

[email protected]


----------

